# Motor DC (cricos) para banda transportadora



## dvguerrero (Nov 26, 2010)

Hola a todos.

Estoy trabajando en una minibanda transportadora, de 2 tambores, uno de los cuales se hace girar con un motor de corriente directa (el motor es de 13 V. y una corriente maxima de 3 A.) . . . el motor es de los llamados "cricos", el motor es accionado con una fuente de poder DC

Mi duda es la siguiente: necesito medir los valores del torque y eficiencia del motor.

Por mi curso basico de electromagnetismo, se que el torque es igual a una fuerza multiplicada por una velocidad . . . . pero no se cual es la fuerza y la unica velocidad que he podido medir es la velocidad angular.

Saludos . .


----------



## antiworldx (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok, no se si envien esto a moderación, por que la verdad me da flojer buscar algo similar (era tu trabajo). 
Estás dando poca informacion y la pregunta es ambigua.
A lo que entiendo, quieres conocer el torque de un motor. Para ello se sigue la formula basica del torque que es:
T=I*a
donde T = torque I = inercia a = aceleración (en tu caso angular).

Tienes la velociad angular, si puedes medir la velocidad en el tiempo puedes medir la aceleración. Si conoces el peso de el objeto de prueba y el radio de la polea impulsora, ya puedes medir la el torque.
Te seguire explicando si no es enviado a moderacion el tema. Si es enviado, te adelanto que no habra respuesta.


----------

